# Can't install any Anti Virus or access any Anti Virus website



## sugarcreek (Mar 2, 2008)

A visitor to my household was using one of my PC's running Windows XP. I think he downloaded a virus or trojan or malware or some combination on these as now the back ground on my computer has changed to a black colored screen with a big message saying that my computer is infected and I need to click a link to get rid of this but the link goes no where. I see there are new programs on the computer such as Malware Crush and Privacy Protector. I tried to do on online scan but as soon as I access any anti-virus website, IE closes. I tried using Fire fox and I can access the websites but the scans won't complete, such as TREND PCILLIN, etc. I tried to install Macfee from a USB drive- it appears to install when I run set up but then Windows Installer comes up and the install just stops. The same thing happens when I try to install HIJACK this. I also tried to do a system restore back to before this visitor did what ever he did to my other PC and I get a message that system restore can not complete. 

My computer skills are basic and I am no where near as advanced as other users I see posting in this forum so please excuse me if my question does not give you the information you need or it is worded in an unclear way. I am not sure where to start or what exactly to look for. I would very much appreciate any advise any one could give, and thank-you.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Follow the instructions in the link below and post your logs in the hijackthis forum.
If you cannot complete any of the steps just move on to the next step and make a note of it when you post your logs.
You will need to be patient as they are very busy.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------

